# Labrador Retriever Health Predispositions



## ES21 (Jan 12, 2022)

Hello,

I am a student at the Royal Veterinary College and owner of a Labrador Retriever.

I am currently undertaking a research project as part of my dissertation looking into the awareness of Labrador Retriever owners of their health predispositions.

Below is the link to my questionnaire- it should take no longer than 5 minutes to complete and all responses are anonymous. There is a chance to win one of two £50 Amazon E-gift vouchers for participants too if they wish to be entered. I would really appreciate responses from anyone in ownership of a Labrador retriever (working or pet).

Thank you in advance, it is very much appreciated!






An Investigation to Determine Labrador Retriever Owner Awareness of their Health Predispositions is closed







rvc.onlinesurveys.ac.uk


----------

